# Winter road bike



## ShinSplint (16 Sep 2011)

After a winter hack. Something strong and reliable, with full mudguards. Size to suit 6ft rider (usually 56cm).

Preferably Shimano 10 speed, but anything considered.

Up to £400-£500 tops.

Cheers 

I'm in Teesside.


----------



## musa (16 Sep 2011)

HI 
im returning to teesside myself so im also looking for the cycle scene up there too
i was given this website http://www.bikescene.co.uk/index.php based in Guisborough 

look on lfgss.com theres a subforum ;Middlesbrough'



ShinSplint said:


> After a winter hack. Something strong and reliable, with full mudguards. Size to suit 6ft rider (usually 56cm).
> 
> Preferably Shimano 10 speed, but anything considered.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Sep 2011)

ShinSplint said:


> After a winter hack. Something strong and reliable, with full mudguards. Size to suit 6ft rider (usually 56cm).
> 
> Preferably Shimano 10 speed, but anything considered.
> 
> ...



You could build one to your own spec with that budget. That way you could have the frame of your choice, (old Peugeot for example).

I've just built THIS as an example of what you can achieve


----------



## DCCD (16 Sep 2011)

If you go down the build route, I've got a 2011 58cm Voodoo Limba road / cyclocross frame in white.
Comes with carbon forks and integrated headset. Will also include a tiagra front mech. Looking for around £160 posted.

Let me know if interested and I'll get some pics organised.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2011)

what about a Specialized Langster ss/fixed?


----------



## lukesdad (17 Sep 2011)

why would you wnt 10 speed for a winter hack, everything would wear much quicker.


----------



## ShinSplint (18 Sep 2011)

10 spd would give me the option to stick my wheels on.


----------



## Tel (19 Sep 2011)

Gazelle 'A' Frame - Piet De Wit - 531st - 56cm x 55.5cm
Rear spacing 130mm

Lovely green and grey paint with just a few blemishes namely on the seat stays below the rack bosses and a chip either side of the seat tube (all pictured). 

Nice long wheelbase with very long horizontal drops and mudguard eyes plus rack bosses. This will make a great winter bike. 

*£120 + £10 postage*

Many more pictues here: http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt55/Telsun/Frames/Gazelle 531st/


----------

